# Funny Faces



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Killer Corgi!!









Yeah, he's pretty tough.









This my couch. You git your own.









MOOOOOOOOMMMM, get this thing off my couch!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

And just some I thought were cute. 









I has a body guard!...









...And a pillow!









Pretty little lady.









This is my Boxer butt!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

> This is my Boxer butt!


OMG! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Sorry, just thought that was so classic. XP

Nice pictures. Definitely good to see all of them pretty butts having a good time. I didn't realize that Champ was so BIIIIG!!!! XD


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures! Love um! That picture of Annie is gorgeous....:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures, they are really cute. I really like that all your dogs are so totally different from each other and they obviously get on so well. I especially love photo's of dogs playing, they make the most marvellous faces that I can never see when just watching them.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww...they're so cute!!!

Man, Chesney's getting so big!


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

They are a great, big, happy family! Very cute! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Super cute! Good ol' Champ watchin' over the goofy kids...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

haha i love them all but man chesney is SUCH a pretty cocker I can't get over it!


----------

